# GUANGZHOU | International Bio Island Urban Development | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Founded in 2011, Guangzhou International Biological Island, which covers an area of only 1.83 square kilometers, has comprehensively upgraded the industrial development level with the strategic determination of "10 years of grinding a sword". From scratch, it has gathered more than 500 biomedical companies, among which the world's top 500. There are 7 projects, 5 listed company headquarters, nearly 40 research institutes, and 36 drug clinical institutions. In the first half of 2021, a total of 42 new bio-island projects have been settled in, and the introduction of foreign capital of 60 million US dollars has been completed, striving to build an island of life, an island of innovation, and an island of openness.

Urban plan render















生物岛十岁了！钟南山领衔的广州实验室已揭牌__南方plus_南方+


江心小村正成为广州生物医药产业的核心引擎>>>




pc.nfapp.southcn.com





photo in 2021


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Traffic Map of Bio Island













Guangzhou Metro Line 4 has a Guangzhou Station in the center of the island.

There is a under river tunnel connecting the island with Guangzhou University City.









Guangzhou Luntou-Biological Island-University Town Tunnel

The total length of the Luntou-Biological Island tunnel is 1109.981 meters, which is a two-way four-lane: 320 meters of underwater immersed pipe section, 99, 981 meters of open section on both sides of the bank, 690 meters of buried section, 1 management building, 1 substation, rain 2 water pump houses and related ancillary supporting projects.




















URL unfurl="true"]https://huacheng.gz-cmc.com/pages/2021/08/11/929030612cde4cb8bd3131c6bbb4e636.html[/URL]











View attachment 1893495


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Xianglan Prince Hotel

located in the Guangzhou International Biological Island developed by the Guangzhou government in the Pearl River Delta region of Guangzhou. The hotel is only two subway stops away from Pazhou International Exhibition Center and less than 10 kilometers from Guangzhou University Town, which can accommodate 350,000 students. This provides an important opportunity for it to attract local and international business travelers.

The hotel will open in 2022, with 275 deluxe rooms, with a 180-degree sweeping view of the city of Guangzhou, and currently the largest guest room in the Guangzhou hotel industry, with an area ranging from 49 to 514 square meters. From comprehensive guest facilities and exquisite interior decoration, to its unique location and spectacular scenery, the service facilities provided by Xianglan Prince Hotel will be consistent with the five-star luxury hotel under the Wangshi Mingshi brand High standards, these will truly reflect its own luxury brand positioning.

Render






























Photo of the Prince Hotel (open for business in 2022)


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-4-28

KWG Property Projects : Starlight Plaza 213m/48 fl, 161m/35 fl




































Somerset Service Apartments (upscale)


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-4-28


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

GHIC The Mulian Hotel of Bio-island Guangzhou

The hotel has 322 rooms featuring air conditioning, beautiful views, a wardrobe and a private bathroom with a bathtub or shower facilities. Other in-room amenities include a flat-screen TV, ironing facilities and hairdryer.

Guests will find 2 luxurious banquet halls and spacious meeting rooms equipped with advanced audio-visual equipment and high-speed internet. In addition, the hotel offers a table tennis room, yoga room, gym and cinema.

There are a number of all-day western and Chinese dining options. The executive lounge, water bar and tea art club provide guests with a quiet place from the hustle and bustle life.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Somerset Bio-Island Guangzhou

Serviced Apartment Somerset Serviced Residence, is a upscale chain serviced residence owned by Ascott Group of Singapore.


Located in Guangzhou, Somerset Bio-Island Guangzhou features a restaurant. Among the various facilities of this property are a fitness center and a spa and wellness center. The property is 2.5 mi from Canton Fair and 4.3 mi from Canton Tower.

At the hotel, each room is fitted with a desk. Guest rooms in Somerset Bio-Island Guangzhou are equipped with a flat-screen TV and a hairdryer.

Guests at the accommodations can enjoy a buffet or a à la carte breakfast.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The 6.6 km green lane of Guangzhou International Biological Island





























































广州国际生物岛全新碧道“会呼吸”！串联岛上最好的风景和产业_生态


升级后的环岛碧道全长6.6公里（含2公里室外全塑胶缓跑径），充分利用生物岛滨水优势，融入“海绵城市”“循环经济”等生态环保理念，创建人与自然和谐共生共享的生态空间，用绣花功夫打造出一条充满活力的广州国际生物岛…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Chinese Ink Park on the Island 

Total land area: 101,590 m2


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Lanshen Park


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

2021-1-27, WeRide officially launched the first self-driving Mini Robobus on the Guangzhou International Biological Island. This minibus with no driver and no steering wheel will start a normalized test and provide the public with an appointment test ride experience service.

























广州公交进入自动驾驶时代？文远知行生物岛自动驾驶小巴开启公测_出租车


1月27日，文远知行运营高级总监李一凡接受时代财经采访时表示，虽然文远知行不负责小巴硬件上的生产，但也对其刹车、底盘等进行过调较，配合自研的自动驾驶解决方案，该车相较更早前在国内亮相的部分同类型产品有运行速度…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

WeRide has opened Robotaxi operation in Huangpu District, Guangzhou City on November 28, 2019. It is the first autonomous driving travel service in China that is open to the public. Users do not need any application or review, just download the WeRide Go App to call. In June 2020, Robotaxi launched the national aggregating taxi-hailing platform AutoNavi, further increasing the degree of openness and reaching the public through more platforms.

In the area of 144 square kilometers in the center of Huangpu District, WeRide Robotaxi has set up more than 200 pick-up and drop-off points to connect citizens' daily travel scenes. Every Monday to Sunday, from 8 am to 10 pm, WeRide Robotaxi shuttles between residential communities, office buildings, shopping malls, subways, and bus stations, and carries out urban travel together with traditional vehicles. In the past year, WeRide Robotaxi has gradually integrated into the lives of citizens and has become a familiar mobile landscape on the streets of Guangzhou.



















WeRide is an intelligent travel company based in Guangzhou with China’s leading L4 autonomous driving technology. It is China’s first L4 autonomous driving start-up invested by a global car manufacturer (Renault-Nissan-Mitsubishi Alliance). It is also the first in China and the world The second autonomous driving company approved to carry out fully driverless road tests. The "WeRide ONE" general algorithm for automatic driving launched by Wenyuan Zhixing can realize Robotaxi's full-scene and all-weather coverage, including tunnels, bridges, highways, morning and evening rush hours, night, rainy days, etc. Through the 5G cooperation with China Unicom, the country's first unmanned driving application under the 5G network is realized.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The upper landscape improvement project of the Guangzhou International Biological Island Reclaimed Water Plant and the Huangpu District Water System Pavilion have been completed one after another, and will be opened to the public in the near future.

The Biological Island Reclaimed Water Plant has transformed into a shared science garden with the theme of "Water Regeneration"-the "Water Drop Park", and has become a new node of the 6.6-kilometer green road around the Biological Island.

The newly built "Water Drop Garden" covers an area of 12,659 square meters, and maintains the original topography as a whole. By strengthening the shape of water droplets, the visual and tourist experience are enhanced, and the open park activity area and production management area are re-arranged rationally, sharing the activity area. There are seven styles of water drop lawn, water wave rhythm, water forest mist, water corridor and flowing clouds, water reflection prosperous, aquatic all things, and water and flower fields. Art sketches and paving details have been customized according to the content of water culture, water science, and water ecology. .

Below the Water Drop Park is actually the first fully buried reclaimed water plant in China built in 2010. It covers an area of about 10,000 square meters. All sewage treatment equipment and structures are underground. The advanced treatment process with ultrafiltration membrane as the core is adopted to protect the island. After the sewage collection and treatment reaches the reuse water standard, it will be used for landscape water replenishment, greening, road cleaning, etc., to realize the recycling of water resources.

















来这里，看广州“水滴花园”__南方plus_南方+


生物岛环湖碧道的新节点。




pc.nfapp.southcn.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by 求实 2021-5-25


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Biological Island Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area Collaborative Innovation Center Project

The project is located in a triangular land along the river at the exit of the Luntou Tunnel. The total planned land for the base is 29,597 square meters and the total construction area is 15,6150.01 square meters.

The whole building is abstracted from the "door", which means the door of a biological island. The whole building forms a courtyard space with rows of terraces, and combined with the intention of the "door" to lay out the landscape promenade, creating a unique personality and attracting attention Internet celebrity building. In addition, multi-storey buildings are used as display surfaces along the street, and the scale is pleasant. The diversified public space formed by retreat guides the crowd to stop and stay, which makes people immersed in it. Relying on a large area of water in the northwest, the geographical environment is open and the landscape is superior, and the use of the river view is maximized through the use of the facade treatment method with the front low and the high rear.

Biological Island Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area Collaborative Innovation Center Project

The project is located in a triangular land along the river at the exit of the Luntou Tunnel. The total planned land for the base is 29,597 square meters and the total construction area is 15,6150.01 square meters.

The whole building is abstracted from the "door", which means the door of a biological island. The whole building forms a courtyard space with rows of terraces, and combined with the intention of the "door" to lay out the landscape promenade, creating a unique personality and attracting attention Internet celebrity building. In addition, multi-storey buildings are used as display surfaces along the street, and the scale is pleasant. The diversified public space formed by retreat guides the crowd to stop and stay, which makes people immersed in it. Relying on a large area of water in the northwest, the geographical environment is open and the landscape is superior, and the use of the river view is maximized through the use of the facade treatment method with the front low and the high rear.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

On July 16, 2021, High-tech Zone Group and Healthy Natural International Group Co., Ltd. signed a 100% equity transfer agreement of Eagle Star (China) Co., Ltd., and obtained Eagle Star Industrial Park. The total transaction price is about 1 billion yuan.

The project is located in the Yingshida R&D Park project in the north of Huanyu 2nd Road, the south of Huanyu 1st Road, and the west of Xingji West Road on Biological Island. It covers an area of 17,000 square meters and has a total construction area of 75,000 square meters.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

International Bio Island Urban Render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Metro Line 4 connecting Bioisland with Guanzhou Station /L4





































官洲站 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书







zh.wikipedia.org


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi 2021-11


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi 2021-11


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangyao Baiyunshan Biomedicine and Health R&D and Sales Headquarters


location: Bio-island 

The total investment of the project is about 1.1 billion yuan. It mainly builds R&D centers, biomedicine incubators and innovation bases, including biomedicine, traditional Chinese medicine and natural medicine, chemical innovative medicine and generic medicine research laboratories, and physical and chemical and testing centers, etc., and develops big health products And the development and application of innovative drugs such as biomedicine and small molecule drugs.

render











project photo 2021-12-23


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-2


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

land plot AH0915070 will be planned for 250 m skycrapper


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-3


free charge unmanned mini bus on the island


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-3


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

THE XANADU Guangzhou Hotel (upper upscale hotel)

openned on : 2022-7-30

Hotel located in Guangzhou Bio-island


The hotel has 276 comfortable and elegant guest rooms and suites, each with a unique outdoor balcony overlooking the river in the city, surrounded by the natural landscape of Guangzhou International Biological Island. The semi-enclosed indoor sky pool on the 18th floor on the top floor of the hotel has a clear view of the entire university city. The hotel also provides concierge services, laundry and dry cleaning services, and free parking.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-7


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-7


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Baiyunshan Biomedicine and Health R&D and Sales Headquarters

The project covers an area of 31,000 square meters, with a total construction area of 118,000 square meters and a total investment of 1.1 billion yuan. It mainly builds a research and development center, a biomedical incubator and a double-creation base, including biomedicine, traditional Chinese medicine and natural medicine, chemical innovative medicine and imitation. Pharmaceutical research laboratories and physical, chemical and testing centers, etc., carry out the research and development and application of large health products and innovative drugs such as biomedicine and small molecule drugs. A key construction project integrating an incubator and a entrepreneurship and innovation base.


Render










project photo by 求实 2022-7


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

On September 1, 2022, two fully unmanned sanitation vehicles departed from Guangzhou International Bio-island and began to carry out fully automatic sanitation operations on the road section on the island. This is the pilot service cooperation of autonomous driving new energy sanitation innovation between Guangzhou WeRide Technology Co., Ltd. and Guangzhou Huangpu District Urban Management and Comprehensive Law Enforcement Bureau. It is also the first fully unmanned sanitation vehicle landing operation project carried out on open roads in China .

19 hours a day, all year round

The fully driverless sanitation vehicle weighs about 6 tons and is about the size of an ordinary minibus. It can complete road cleaning, watering and dust reduction, spraying and disinfecting and other sanitation cleaning operations like ordinary sanitation vehicles. However, the silver-white technology-like paint, the dark front cover, and the sensing devices like tentacles all around show that it is different from ordinary sanitation vehicles.

According to reports, this is the world's first front-loaded mass-produced pure electric L4-class unmanned sanitation vehicle developed by Guangzhou WeRide Technology Co., Ltd. It adopts a fully unmanned design with no steering wheel, accelerator and brake pedals inside. It has functions such as cleaning, dry cleaning, rear spraying, and hedging. It operates at a speed of 5 kilometers to 20 kilometers per hour in all weather and in all scenes, and it is also suitable for rainy weather. . The sanitation vehicle has a cruising range of 300 kilometers. With the intelligent sanitation station, it can also realize automatic parking, water filling, sewage discharge, charging and other functions.

Since September 1, two fully driverless sanitation vehicles have officially carried out daily sanitation operations on Guangzhou International Biological Island. The operating hours are from 0:00 to 19:00 every day, 7 days a week. The service area includes all municipal road sections on the island and the Luntou-Biological Island-University City tunnel. The total length of the road is about 33 kilometers, and the cleaning area is about 389,000 square meters, covering different roadways, sidewalks, greenways, squares and tunnels. road scene.






全无人驾驶环卫车 广州国际生物岛上岗_作业_道路_隧道


这是广州文远知行科技有限公司与广州市黄埔区城市管理和综合执法局达成的自动驾驶新能源环卫创新试点服务合作，也是国内首个在开放道路下开展的全无人环卫车落地运营项目。 “环卫工人每天开始工作的时间早，还会遇到烈…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Up to now, the third branch of Guangzhou Bus Group has carried out a total of 3 passenger-carrying tests of self-driving convenience lines, namely: Bio Island Metro Guanzhou Station Loop Line (01), Bio Island Metro Guanzhou Station Loop Line (02), Guangzhou Taxi Station Station Circle Line.

Passengers can search for the "Zhilian Bus" applet through WeChat to buy tickets and ride, and experience it for free during the passenger test.












Unmanned bus route map in the Island 















__





无人驾驶，出发！生物岛再增自动驾驶载客测试便民线






huacheng.gz-cmc.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi


----------

